# rolle der auferstehung?



## Zerow (15. Februar 2013)

mein freund hat nur world of warcraft ohne erweiterung bekommt er bei rolle der auf erstehung alle erweiterungen bis cata? oder nur cata und die andren muss er dann kaufen?


----------



## Selya (15. Februar 2013)

Soweit ich weiß bekommt er alle bis cata. Macht ja sonst wenig sinn 

Wenn er bisher nur das Classic WoW hat würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen ihn zu werben, da ihr so zusammen 3x schneller levelt. Er muss nur nen neuen Account machen und ich glaube er bekommt WoW+BC+WotLK günstiger, ich glaub für 6€ oder so. Bin mir da aber auch nciht sicher ob das noch aktuell ist


----------



## Zerow (15. Februar 2013)

hab ich schon außerdem geht das nur wenn der noch nie gespielt hat werben aber danke


----------



## Zerow (15. Februar 2013)

ouh sry ich habe nicht fertig gelesen


----------



## Zerow (15. Februar 2013)

aber das hatte ich sowieso schon außerdem ist rolle der auferstehung besser da er ja dann auch ein 80er bekommt


----------

